# Humic Acid 1 year update



## Imsexyandimowit (Jun 11, 2020)

I started applying humic acid last year (N-Ext products). I've probably applied about 10-12 applications and looks like I'm headed in the right direction. You can see my clay soil from my back yard (control) vs the darker soil from my front yard (experimental). I'm thinking about upping my applications to get faster results. 
Maybe I need to switch to a granular like Andersons Humic DG To get more pounds on the ground.

P.S. the grass has been loving all this rain in Northern Illinois


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I've used various humic products over the years and would suggest adding in an application of Humic DG to supplement the N-Ext products, instead of replacing them.

Most of my experience with humic in the past, was using Hydra Hume DG. I thought it was a decent product, and was able to get it for a good price.

Last year I started using Root Hume from SLS, and thought it was pretty good, but left particles in my sprayer (good thing I used a hose end sprayer).

Also, last summer, I got in on Doc's "buy" for Humic DG, and applied half the bag last summer or fall, with the remaining half this spring. I like the product, and and the 70% concentration is helpful to get a lot more down in one application. I think it was helpful to get it down at that time to get things started for the season, since I was limiting spring N applications, and had done the fall N blitz. I wanted the heavy shot of humic to aid the response of the fall N blitz. I also think it breaks down more quickly than Hydra Hume DG, so there's less chance of mower pickup, if you're bagging.

I've only applied N-Ext products once (yesterday, actually), and had a great experience. I don't have any long term experience with it, but think that regular applications will "spoonfeed" humic, so to speak, and gradually change soil over time. It was also very easy to make a uniform application with the pump sprayer, and I hit bad spots a little heavier. With very small particle sizes, it should elicit a quicker response. I don't know for sure, but the N-Ext products seem to have a synergistic effect, and I presume they are formulated that way. As a N-Ext products user newbie, take my opinion with a grain of salt, but I've been doing some homework, before I spent a chuck of money on them.

...just my 2 cents.


----------

